# Show yourself



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

I though it could be nice to see a KKF members on a world map, so I decided to to make an effort.

Here's a link to google map that would allow you to edit map and add markers. If aren't paranoid about your privacy, add a marker with you KKF login

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zUdS3Kc2YER4.k7zQmlcqxlrw

Maybe next time you get to travel somewhere you could consult this map and see if there are any cool KKF members there that you might want to meet.

P.S. Please take some respect and don't delete/move markers created by other members.


----------



## 77kath (Mar 28, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 28, 2014)

Added myself to the map


----------



## berko (Mar 28, 2014)

nice idea.


----------



## easy13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cool idea, I'm in


----------



## Matus (Mar 28, 2014)

I am in too


----------



## ecchef (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## zoze (Mar 28, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## steelcity (Mar 28, 2014)

Marked my spot.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 28, 2014)

Marked my spot. Of course where I live is not on anyone's tourist list lol


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2014)

In.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 28, 2014)

Such a cool idea! I added myself too.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 28, 2014)

The map is all over the place, the only person in the correct place is Korin_Mari, maybe the last person accidentaly changed the layout somehow? anyone else see the same?


----------



## 77kath (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, things have shifted.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll take living near Fiji


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm, map has shifted indeed and I don't see how to undo this now.

Please, don't add yourself for now, as it seems like this solution is too fragile in the long term anyway.
I'll try to come up with better map solution in a few days.

And for now just enjoy our living in the middle of ocean


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 28, 2014)

Whole bunch of us circling around Tonga...can we get a boat? irate3:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 28, 2014)

If all the locations are on a Layer chances are the layer can be moved back. It doesn't look like we can accidentally move it; are you able to?


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 28, 2014)

It's a good idea. I added myself but it is a bit weird how everyone is out of place


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 28, 2014)

Strange, I thought I was the first one to enter but I don't exist. At least, my pin would be rightfully in the middle of the Pacific 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2014)

Click your name then click edit then just grab your pin and move it back. That's what I just did. Let's see if it stays.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 28, 2014)

OK, OK...though Fiji sounds better this time of year, I moved myself back to the Northeast. 30 minutes after you moved yourself, you still show in Jersey, so looks like you're solution works.

On the other hand...if someone can introduce the Amalfi Coast error I promise I won't tell.....


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 29, 2014)

Moved myself home. Evidently I travelled to New South Wales and didn't know it! Hope I had fun :lol2:


----------



## rami_m (Mar 29, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> Moved myself home. Evidently I travelled to New South Wales and didn't know it! Hope I had fun :lol2:



You came visiting


----------



## Lexington Jim (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in. Can't wait to see where I go. :biggrin:


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 29, 2014)

Lexington Jim said:


> I'm in. Can't wait to see where I go. :biggrin:



I was drifting in the South Pacific for a day:biggrin:


----------



## erikz (Mar 29, 2014)

Must have been a polar shift messing with us


----------



## 77kath (Mar 29, 2014)

Always wanted to go to New Zealand!


----------



## erikz (Mar 29, 2014)

77kath said:


> Always wanted to go to New Zealand!


Ive lived there. Would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 29, 2014)

erikz said:


> Ive lived there. Would recommend it to anyone!


That is somewhere I would really like to visit one day, looks beautiful


----------



## jackslimpson (Apr 9, 2014)

jackslimpson is in Houston.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## ecchef (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't find a way to edit my location. Still somewhere in the ocean off South Africa. :eyebrow:


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 9, 2014)

ecchef said:


> I can't find a way to edit my location. Still somewhere in the ocean off South Africa. :eyebrow:


I logged in to google and clicked my name on the map and it had an edit option that looks like a pencil, you have to be logged in with google for it to work I think


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 9, 2014)

ecchef said:


> I can't find a way to edit my location. Still somewhere in the ocean off South Africa. :eyebrow:


you may be a little closer to home now:thumbsup:


----------



## RavenMad (Apr 9, 2014)

Dropped my pin


----------



## ecchef (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, Warren! Much,much better! Almost there....:thumbsup:


----------



## steelcity (Apr 9, 2014)

Went from Tampa to New Zealand. How do I get back?


----------



## daveb (Apr 10, 2014)

I-4 and 275 will be the hard part...


----------



## Frater_Decus (Apr 11, 2014)

Frater_Decus in Portland, OR checking in. Also, I am back from the dead!


----------



## larrybard (Apr 12, 2014)

Seemed to work fine. Used my exact address to locate pin.


----------



## mhpr262 (May 8, 2014)

Added


----------

